# The Flintstones Circus Business Fat Lady



## RVGleason (Dec 10, 2019)

The Flintstones episode ‘Circus Business’ features a Circus Fat Lady in the storyline.


----------



## Loveembig-Redx (Dec 16, 2019)

I remember see that episode while it was in syndication back in the 1970s. I was probably about 11 at the time and I'm pretty sure that is one of the visuals that started my interest in drawing fat women. In any event, it's a classic piece of Hannah Barbera artwork.


----------



## e.sato (Dec 28, 2019)

She is pretty hot!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 29, 2019)

Delicious fatty arms!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 29, 2019)

There is something similar in an episode of Little House on a Prairie!


----------



## e.sato (Dec 30, 2019)

Colonial Warrior said:


> There is something similar in an episode of Little House on a Prairie!



Cool!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 30, 2019)

e.sato said:


> Cool!


Thanks, @e.sato ! Have a Happy 2020 to you!


----------



## e.sato (Jan 5, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Thanks, @e.sato ! Have a Happy 2020 to you!


Thank You friend!


----------

